# Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?



## DerBreuberger (14. Januar 2016)

Im Dezember habe ich mir das mobile Echolot gekauft. In erster Linie, um Gewässertiefen und –verläufe sowie deren Beschaffenheit schnell zu ermitteln. Das funkioniert auch super.

Ich war jetzt das vierte Mal zum Hechtansitz damit am Stausee (20ha Wasserfläche). Zuerst habe ich mit dem Deeper die Tiefe ermittelt und dann an den Kanten bzw. kurz über den Gewässergrund meine Köfis angeboten. Leider ohne Biss und damit auch ohne Fangerfolg. (Ja, in dem Stausee sind auch Hechte drinn).

Jetzt heißt das Ding aber doch FishFinder. Aber einen Fisch hat es mir beim Ausloten nicht angezeigt. Sollte ich nun nur dort angeln, wo der Deeper mir einen Zielfisch in der vermuteten Tiefe und Größe anzeigt und wenn er nichts anzeigt, dann gleich zur nächsten Angelstelle ziehen?


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Hi, 

ich kenn das Deeper Ding jetzt nur von ner kurzen Proberunde zusammen mit einem Kollegen. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich mich da nicht so auf die Fischanzeige eines Echolotes verlassen. 

Auch da wo auf dem Echo keine Fische zu sehen sind kann man Fische fangen. Und umgekehrt wo das Ding den besten Angeltag verspricht kann man auch super leer aus gehen. Ich denke mann muss schon relativ viel Geld aus geben um verlässlich mit der "Fischanzeige" (womit ich jetzt nicht diese Umrechnung von Echos in Fischsymbole meine) arbeiten zu können.

Überraschender Weise hat das Deeper-Ding bei uns aber sogar plausibel (Fisch-)Echos von Lauben(-schwärmen) im Mittelwasser angezeigt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Hi Thomas!



> Sollte ich nun nur dort angeln, wo der Deeper mir einen Zielfisch in der vermuteten Tiefe und Größe anzeigt und wenn er nichts anzeigt, dann gleich zur nächsten Angelstelle ziehen?



Nein - der Gedanke ist ganz falsch! 

Angeln solltest du immer da, wo die Gewässerstruktur sowie die anderen Bedingungen erfolgversprechend aussehen. So ein mobiles Echolot kann, (wohlgemerkt kann!) dir helfen eine gute Stelle zu finden. 

Damit den dicksten Hecht im Gewässer zu suchen ist meiner Meinung nach nahezu unmöglich. 

Der Begriff Fischfinder ist relativ. Klar, einen Heringsschwarm kriegt man damit vielleicht angezeigt


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Nutz das Teil um dir die Gewässerstrukturen zu Gemüte zu führen und orientiere dich an denen.


----------



## Kiesbank (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Ich habs auch.  Bisher gabs nur fehlalarms.  Dichte pflanzen die mit einem Fisch Symbol versehen wurden. Bei Wellengang zeigt er mir auch an der Oberfläche immer Fische.  Kann man da nur einer Einstellung justieren,  das z. B.  Die ersten 50cm ausgeklammert werden? 

Btw.  Hat jemand allgemein eine gute Anleitung parat.  Mich interessiert,  sie groß die Echo Kegel sind bei tiefen.  Oder wie sie Tiefe überhaupt berechnet wird.  Wie sich ein Loch zeigt,  wenn der Kegel größer ist wie das Loch selbst usw. 

Hatte das Gute Gerät jetzt einmal am Wasser.  Funktioniert,  nur manchmal nervig mit dem Verbindung Abbruch

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Also meiner funktioniert schon. Was wirklich selten ist, ist ein leeres Gewässer angezeigt zu bekommen. Im Moment ist das aber auch wirklich der Fall! Und entsprechend beisst auch nix.
Es gibt da zwei Möglichkeiten: keine Fische da oder am Grund, so dass sie nicht aufgelöst werden.
Wie Du in einem meiner früheren Beiträge zum Deeper lesen kannst, kommt es oft vor, dass man Fischechos sieht, und trotzdem nichts beißt. Die sind aber nichtsdestotrotz natürlich echt! Aber die Fische fressen halt nicht immer.
Aber im Sommer beim Friedfischangeln war er schon praktisch. Da hieß leeres Wasser auch automatisch keine Bisse. Jetzt im Winter, naja. An der Stelle wo nix angezeigt wurde, haben wir damals schon einen kleinen Zander erwischt, da gab es aber noch ein paar Sicherln über Grund.
Artefakte muss man natürlich immer im Auge behalten! Nicht alles sind Fische.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Das Ding ist preiswert und hat eine geringe Leistung. Du wirst bei guten Bedingungen irgendetwas Angezeigt bekommen. (Abgesehen von der Tiefe)

Bei einem teuren Gerät mit viel Leistung wirst du etwas mehr sehen, jedoch auch nicht das erwünschte Aquarium.

Vergleich das mal mit der 2 Euro Taschenlampe. Ein Schlüsselloch damit ausleuchten geht damit noch. Im Wald den Weg ausleuchten wird damit spannend.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Moi, wirklich interessant fände ich die Fragestellung wie sich das Ding (möglichst legal) auf ne anständige Reichweite von 300m bringen lässt und ob das schon jemand probiert, oder besser noch, hinbekommen hat. Die Rheinboardleute haben das wohl, aber möchten wohl auch Gewinn damit machen.
Edit: Ok, Rheinboard arbeitet mit "Vexilar Sonarphone".

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Bei früheren Produkten dieser Art sind die Dinger geöffnet worden und die Antenne modifiziert. Die Garantie erlischt dann allerdings. Das waren die gelben "Eierdinger"...

Es gibt hierzu auch detaillierte Anleitungen hier im Board. bzw. Verlinkungen 

Bei dem Deeper wird das ähnlich sein.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Moin, die Anleitungen für´s Smartcast und deren "Ableger" kenne ich. Nur weiß ich nicht inwieweit das mit Bluetooth harmoniert, Bzw. was, wie darauf angepasst werden muss.
Edit: Ok erstem Überblick nach, sollte das funktionuckeln, wenn man weiß wie.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Genau das waren die Dinger.
Ich vermuten mal das Bluetooth nicht 300 m erreicht. 
Bei 100m war vor einiger Zeit Schluss und da stieg der Stromverbrauch deutlich. Außerdem wurden spezielle Sensoren benutzt.

100 m wäre jedoch für viele schon OK.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Im Dezember habe ich mir das mobile Echolot gekauft. In erster Linie, um Gewässertiefen und –verläufe sowie deren Beschaffenheit schnell zu ermitteln. Das funkioniert auch super.
> 
> Ich war jetzt das vierte Mal zum Hechtansitz damit am Stausee (20ha Wasserfläche). Zuerst habe ich mit dem Deeper die Tiefe ermittelt und dann an den Kanten bzw. kurz über den Gewässergrund meine Köfis angeboten. Leider ohne Biss und damit auch ohne Fangerfolg. (Ja, in dem Stausee sind auch Hechte drinn).
> 
> Jetzt heißt das Ding aber doch FishFinder. Aber einen Fisch hat es mir beim Ausloten nicht angezeigt. Sollte ich nun nur dort angeln, wo der Deeper mir einen Zielfisch in der vermuteten Tiefe und Größe anzeigt und wenn er nichts anzeigt, dann gleich zur nächsten Angelstelle ziehen?



Definitiv nein, damit findet man keine Fische. 
Ich habe das Vexilar, was aber vom Prinzip ja das Gleiche ist.
Aber selbst mit meinen teuren Festeinbau Boots"Fishfindern" habe ich noch nie einen Fische gefunden. |rolleyes

Fishfinder oder besser Echolote sind dafür da Grundstrukturen (Kanten, Löcher, Festigkeiten, Bewuchs usw.) zu erkennen und sich daraus seine Vor-/Nachteile abzuleiten. Wenn man das irgendwann beherrscht, ja dann kann das Lot auch die Fischmenge im Mittel steigern. Aber nur weil man die Daten der Geräte zur Information interpretieren kann und aus den Informationen dann Wissen kombiniert. Plug n Play ist da nichts, nicht im Kleinen (Taschenechos) und auch nicht im Großen (Festeinbaugeräte).

Trotzdem finde ich diese Taschenechos megageil und würde das immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## djloma82 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*

Hab den Deeper auch schon gut 9 Monate im Einsatz und bin schon zufrieden damit. Für meine Gewässer 2 - 20 Meter reicht der aus um Kanten und Löcher zu finden. Auf die Fischsymbole kann man verzichten. Besitze noch ein Lowrance Mark 5 pro. Aber beim Deeper ist halt praktisch: Handy raus, Deeper raus, rein ins Wasser und los gehts. Geht einfach schnell ohne viel Einstellerei


----------



## fischbär (15. April 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder tatsächlich zum Fische finden benutzen?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Im Dezember habe ich mir das mobile Echolot gekauft. In erster Linie, um Gewässertiefen und –verläufe sowie deren Beschaffenheit schnell zu ermitteln. Das funkioniert auch super.
> Jetzt heißt das Ding aber doch FishFinder. Aber einen Fisch hat es mir beim Ausloten nicht angezeigt. Sollte ich nun nur dort angeln, wo der Deeper mir einen Zielfisch in der vermuteten Tiefe und Größe anzeigt und wenn er nichts anzeigt, dann gleich zur nächsten Angelstelle ziehen?




Tja, Die Antwort liegt im zweiten Wort Deines Beitrags. Bei uns war ab November das Wasser der Seen auch 100% echofrei. Den einzelnen Hecht nun mit dem Deeper zu finden, nunja, das könnte schwierig werden.
Was die Kanten angeht: an Kanten kann man mit einem Echolot prinzipbedingt meistens nichts sehen. Denn der Fisch muss so hoch stehen, dass er über dem ersten Echo der *höchsten Stelle* im Sendekegel ist. Sonst verschwimmt er mit dem Bodenecho der Kante.
Um wirklich Fische zu finden, wirst Du ein Boot brauchen. Der Abdeckungsbereich den man beim werfen hat ist einfach ein Witz. Bei uns im Niegripper See hat er aber vom Boot aus sehr plausibel die Fische dort angezeigt, wo die Topstellen sein sollen. Alles andere war völlig leer. Natürlich kannst Du aber auch Störungen haben (sie mein Beitrag zu Fischen die nicht beißen mit dem Deeper), dann denkst Du es sind Fische da, ist aber nur zB Gras im Wasser.
Meine Erfahrung nach stundenlangem Angeln im Winter mit dem Deeper:man fängt mit Deeper nix, man fängt ohne Deeper nix. Im Prinzip würde ich vorschlagen im Winter per Ansitzangeln an interessanten Bereichen zu fischen und beim Spinnangeln möglichst schnell viel Fläche abzudecken. Mit dem Deeper kann man, wenn man viel Zeit hat, versuchen die Winterstandorte zu finden. Dann könnte man die natürlich beangeln. Prinzipiell aber würde ich sagen: wenn beim Deeper ein Fisch über 20 cm im Sendekegel ist und er nicht tiefer als 6 m ist, sieht man ihn. Beim Eisangeln gibt es den extra sensitiven Modus, da haben wir sogar den Wirbel vom Vorfach gesehen!


----------

